# broken hubcentric rings



## 212 (Aug 15, 2009)

I was rotating my tires today, and noticed that that both of my hubcentric rings were cracked on the fronts. One was just a tiny crack, the other had a hairline crack all the way around it as well as a crack on the inside. Anyone know if this would cause uneven wear on the tire? Reason I ask is my front right tire (the one with the severely cracked ring) is wearing really lopsided, even though I had an alignment in the fall.

Also, I'm using 10mm spacers from ecs, and when re-ordering new rings, I noticed that it said "some modification might be required to hubcentric rings on some wheels..." I didn't modify them in any way, could that be why they're cracked? In what way would they need to be modified?

Thanks for any input guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

All that a broken ring would do is cause a vibration (if anything) so if you haven't felt anything then something is still wrong with the alignment. If the spacer has not been machined properly, it may have a slightly bigger diameter than the ring which would cause it to crack. That question should do right back to the manufacturer of the spacer for best results


----------



## 212 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the reply. I'll get another alignment soon then. Turns out alot of people have been having issues with this particular spacer.


----------



## waabaah (Jun 24, 2006)

First off, hubcentric rings have nothing to do with alignment specs. 

Take a pic of your tire wear. I don't want to guess which pattern lopsided means. If it's just one tire then it's more then likely a suspension issue, could also be lack of rotation. 

Hubcentric rings are to help the aftermarket wheel sit flush against the hub and to aid in stress during turns so the wheel doesn't have to just rely on your five lugstuds. The ring plus five lugstuds is technically better to hold the wheel onto the car. Is it needed? Who knows. Really depends on the wheel company. Is there rim hubcentric or lug centric? Does the taper of the lugstud match the taper of the wheel? 

The main reason for broken rings is oxidation on the rim. This creates a tighter seal that plastic can't absorb. Take some sand paper and clean off the hub face, rim to hub, and the rim part where the ring will sit. 

I think the modification part is just saying "hey, our hubcentric rings are mass produced in one mold and it may not fit perfectly but I don't want you to return it"


----------

